# 1997 Pontiac Grand am se help



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a 97 Pontiac Grand am se and the other day while driving the trottle line came loose after reattaching my car didnt have any pick up and go then she stalled out i started her again and she died again i have changed the spark plugs and the fuel filter as well as flushed the radiator after all that i went to try and start her again and there was a clicking noice so i had the battery charged now she wont start at all. Please helpme i dont want to have to buy another car!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi amber2k4

The alternator wasn't charging your battery to full its full capacity and its affected your starter and alternator. Batteries have a reserve capacity to turn over the engine when its dead cold, even though the battery was charged it may not have the cold cranking amperes to spin the starter. 

The battery needs to be load tested this means that it needs to be hooked up to a special meter to verify its condition. 

Try boosting your battery and see if the engine spins. Turn your headlights on and have an assistant crank the engine. Do the headlights dim or turn off ? If the lights turn off replace the battery. 



post back your findings.


----------



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

i do believe the reason that the car wont start now is because of the battery being out triggered my passlock security system (i hate this sytem) it does a fuel shut down it it believes the car is being stolen unfortunately i have had this problem before and the ignition cylinder and passlock cylinder or sensor they also had to relearn the codes for the passlock system i had to pay $930 to get it fixed any suggestions so i dont have to go through that pain again


also does anyone know where i can buy a chilton manual for my car i have a haynes manual but dont really like it at all


----------



## auzzie2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Does the car engine turn over when you try to start it or nothing? If so then get rid of the passlock security system if you think it is a problem. There maybe some wires under the dash going to the ignition switch that are tied in to the switch. It maybe spliced into one of the larger wires. The larger wire maybe cut in half. Remove the wire to the that wire and reconnect the large wire together. I do not Know this for sure but I have had this problem before on GM cars with alarm systems.

Ask Octaneman what he thinks. Him and Wolfen1086 are helping me on my car problems.


----------



## auzzie2 (Feb 2, 2012)

I forgot to ask, is the passlock security system factory? If no get rid of it.


----------



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

when i try to start it nothing happens if theres a way i can completely take out the system i will but i think its factory


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Please don't be messing with any wires unless you are absolutely certain you know what to do. Hook the wrong wires and you be in deep trouble $$$

First you need to know what model passlock you have. Make sure it is not VATS system. Owners manual should tell you.

GM did have some bad problems with those system. Most people by pass them, but you have to know how.

BG


----------



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

all it says is Passlock theft-deterrent system


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you do a google search, you will find all kinds of directions on how to disable it.They sell "boxes" instead of making modification to it.

But I think I saw there was a type 1 and 2 passlock.

BG


----------



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

my ex said he believes that it is type 2


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Unless some one here has specific instructions for you here, your best bet is the google route, if you are up to the task.

Looking around google there are several salutations offered, which is best, I have no clue. If they offer a plug in box/fix that would be my way to go. Guessing that you are going to have to go into steering column anyway you go, which can be dangerous.

Always disconnect the battery first before you start! Last thing you want is for the air bag(s) going off with you setting in front of it.

BG


----------



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

i actually have gone into the steering colomn and discounted the battery and air bags we are looking at maybe doing a type of switch


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

If your security light is flashing try this.

turn key to start, then turn back to the on position.
leave in the on position for 10 minutes, at which time security light will stop flashing.
turn key to off for 3 seconds.
turn key to start and engine should fire up and run.

The passlock sytem cuts the fuel to the motor to prevent theft. Messing around with the battery/wiring can activate the passlock/security system. There is a bypass to disable the system, which i'm not going into on this forum. I'd hate to have somone get hurt over some internet info. If the car runs after doing the reset and it doesn't do it again you may be alright. Your best bet if the car starts is to take it to a good mechanic and have them disable it for you. These pontiac security systems are real finicky. Hope this helps.


----------



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

the security light is not blinking anymore but the car still wont start but from what my ex said the first time this happened it did blink


----------



## auzzie2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Did the car get repaired yet? If not try this How To Permanently Disable GM PassLock System | How To - John Bain - Winnipeg,Manitoba


----------



## amber2k4 (Feb 12, 2012)

thank you so much i have not been able to fix it yet i havce read through the article and im defiantly going to try it out again thank you and i will let you know if it was a success


----------

